# Como instalar librerias en KiCad



## marcodifeo1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, queria preguntarles si saben como debo poner en el kicad las librerias  que me descargo.
He bajado librerias de http://www.kicadlib.org/  y luego pongo en la carpeta "share/library" (las de extension *.lib) y en "share\modules" (las de extension *.mod) del directorio del kicad. pero cuando estoy trabajando con el kicad no puedo encontrarlas.

estoy haciedo algo mal? o no las estaré buscando bien? 

para buscarlas, uso la herramienta de poner componentes, ydonde dice "buscar" pongo el nombre componente q supuestamente bajé y que pegué en la respectiva carpeta del kicad. y aún asi no lo encuentro.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## mirkojovic (Nov 9, 2009)

Evidentemente no hay mucho soporte para esta pregunta... lo acabo de instalar al KiCad, si logro hacerlo yo te escribo como hacerlo! 

Slaudos!

Mirko


----------



## felixls (Nov 9, 2009)

La respuesta, en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/diseno-circuitos-impresos-kicad-26738/

saludos.


----------

